# Need Ideas on Where to Install Sirius Receiver



## spam33 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I used to have my Sportster 5 installed on the front left side of the windshield (using the suction cup) of my '08 Jetta, but some a** broke into my car and stole the darn thing. Now I'm getting a replacement and am brainstorming on ideas of where I can inconspicuously mount it. Ideally, I'd like to mount it inside the cubby hole underneath the radio, but I can't seem to find a decent mounting option. 
I've seen these mounting brackets (I think they're GBX), but those put it in the middle of the radio and are no better hidden. 
Anyway, my question to the board is, can ya'll make any recommendations on where to install the receiver. If you know of any other companies that make custom brackets, that would help too.
Thanks!


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have seen it installed where the stock sunglass holder is. They custom fabricated it there but it looked sharp and was out of the way. They were also able to run all the wires out of the way


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

I installed mine in my ashtray. Sirius Sportster with the Universal dock. Easy to run wires and power. I put a small screw through the bottom of the ashtray into the suction cup of the mount that came with the Sirius. Worked beautifully!
Send me a PM if you'd like some more info. I don't think I have any pics, and I'm actually re-doing my install now, so I could give you some pointers.


----------



## spam33 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (KoZmiK)*

That's a great idea KoZmik! I was also looking at this mount...
http://www.tss-radio.com/profi....html
Assuming my new unit fits I think I'll try your idea first. The only thing I'm unsure of is the easiest way to remove the ashtray. Obviously, I can remove everything around the radio with no problem, but I'm not sure where to go next when I need to pop out the ashtray for when I do the install. Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (spam33)*

Okay, my car is DSG......
Here is the steps:
1. Pull up (carefully) on the trim surrounding the gearshift. I pried it gently from the end closest to the e-brake handle using a small piece of plastic I had kicking around. Being really careful with a standard screwdriver will probably work just as well.
2. Once you get that trim pulled up, if your car is DSG or auto, move the shift lever all the way back so you can get easier access. E-brake on of course








3. You will now see two small Torx screws at the base of the ashtray where the Traction Control, TMPS buttons etc. are. I can't remember which Torx bit it is at the moment. Close the lid to the ashtray
4. Once those two screws are removed, pull up slightly on the front of the unit and pull it up. You will notice that any buttons you have (TMPS, etc) will need their wiring disconnected. On the right hand side, the wiring for the 12V outlet will also need to be removed. 
5. Once these two pieces are disconnected, you will be able to wiggle it free and pull it towards you. 
The rubber liner in the bottom of the ashtray is removable. I also removed the entire lid to the ashtray for my install. Once you get the bracket mounted to the ashtray, there is no possible way to put it all back together again. The ashtray lid must be completely closed in order to put it all back in - which is impossible once you mount the Sirius inside it.
To connect the Sirius mount to the bottom of the ashtray, I just put the Sirius mount inside (suction cup and all) and put a small screw through the bottom of the ashtray. It holds extremely well and as long as your mount is angled in the right direction, it fits perfectly. It took a bit of re-aligning a few times to get it to sit perfectly, but mine sits in just nice. And I am still able to remove the Sirius unit from its "dock" when I park in shady areas.
There's another big part to this install that I should mention as well - I tapped into the 12V power from the power outlet right underneath the ashtray for my Sirius unit as well. I purchased a double-ended 12V plug adapter, tapped into the power underneath the ashtray, and ran the unit into the glovebox along with the plug from the Sirius. It is a bit of a pain in the ass to get all the wiring through, but once the ashtray lid is removed you will see there is perfect small holes in the back if it which allow you to run the wires completely out of the way.
I also ran my aux input wire from that area into the glovebox as well. The major benefit to having the double socket 12V adapter in the glovebox is that is allows me to charge my iPod in my glovebox. Please note that you will lose access to that one 12V socket inside the ashtray once the Sirius unit is installed.
Any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## spam33 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (KoZmiK)*

Much appreciated, KoXmiK. Can't wait to get in there and tink around.







Too bad the new receiver doesn't come until the middle of next week. Maybe I'll get in there this weekend and do a trial run just for fun.








I actually did something a little different for getting power to the unit. I hardwired directly to the battery! Ran some good gauge cables (with an in-line fuse for positive) into the vehicle, and connected them to one of those "add a cigarette lighter kits" from Radio Shack. Then I plugged in the sirius adapter into the new cigarette lighter, hid it all behind the dash, and ran the power cable to the receiver's original location on the dash. Presto, instant power!
The beauty of this is that when I turn off the ignition, the satellite radio stays on. So if need to hop out of the car for a few minutes, the receiver continues to record, and then I don't have to miss a second of Stern.
I'll let you know how the install goes.


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (spam33)*

Genius on the power!
That's what I think I might do now when I start re-wiring mine. I liked it powering off with the car for some instances, but for most it was more of a pain in the a$$.
Good luck with the rest of the install. If I start doing mine this weekend (I have a bunch of things to install, hopefully







), I'll take some progress pics of what I did. Its actually not half bad to tear apart - but this is my second MKV installing it in, so I'm getting a lot better at it.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

You could also use a tap to tap into the cigarette lighter and then use a splitter so you could use the factory lighter and the 2 that you added


----------



## spam33 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (KoZmiK)*

Finally got a chance this weekend to make the install. At first I was going to use your idea about using the suction cup mount as the base, but it stuck out too far for my taste. Instead, I purchased this $10 mount...
http://www.myradiostore.com/si....html
The only problem with this one was that it about half an inch too short, so when installed, it made it tough to press the buttons on the bottom of the Sportster 5. To compensate, I cut a small piece of 1/2" wood, then put that under the mount. And presto, it looks great!
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## KoZmiK (Sep 9, 2003)

Let's see some pics, I have to get around to re-installing mine again now too......maybe I'll go with this mount as well.


----------

